# Difference between suprefact and suprecur



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

I have received my drugs this week for my  tx. I noticed I have Suprefact for injection. 

The active ingredients are the same (Buserelin acetate) but I know Suprecur is licensed for endo and ivf and Suprefact is licensed for prostate cancer. Why is there 2 brand names for the same drug? Is it just a marketing issue and the 2 are the same? 

It also says on the info leaflet that suprefact is for men and there is another type for women?

Confused!?

Char


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

I just googled it and found that suprefact and suprecur are exactly the same but are marketed differently and that suprefact is cheaper.


----------

